

Founded on Freelance - awk
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/business-incubator/founded-on-freelance/article1369268/

======
tbgvi
A while back my consulting co. had a call with her last business about working
with them to comply with a regulation we have expertise in. They basically
tried to pump us for information so they could do it on their own, presumably
with freelancers.

1 year later and they still don't have it working... I guess freelancers don't
work out on every project :)

------
mahmud
Sounds like a nightmare for everyone involved. A web design / SEO / social
network promotion company, fully staffed with freelancers, working in a highly
competitive and very low paying industry. It's going to be fun hustling
shared-host resellers and the RentACoder crowd for $5 here and $8 there.

Individual/small-business "website design" is a ghetto.

~~~
jhancock
Its a shame it is such a ghetto. I for one, am happy to pay an independent
designer/developer good wages but they're hard to identify through the sea of
muck.

------
jollyjerry
I like the idea of this because there are benefits for both the employer and
the freelancer. For employers, it's a labor model that's pay-as-you-go like
cloud servers. For freelancers, you're motivated to complete tasks and not
watching the clock for 8 hours waiting to run away. This doesn't fix the
problem of stability for hired work or benefits like retirement or med
insurance. Cool post!

------
ivenkys
I have experience with something similar.

Working with Freelancers is not a bad idea, yes you might get it at a better
cost - but if your business is based on being technically better or if you are
trying to solve a hard problem - then this is not the route to take.

This model is good for commodity development where the problem is well known
and so are the solutions.

------
agbell
This is a service business. Paid contractors is to prevent cashflow issues
when jobs stop.

------
avk
Who else has done something similar? What have your experiences been like?

